
Sans Bullshit Sans - nvie81
http://www.sansbullshitsans.com/
======
bshimmin
I was disappointed it didn't censor "Meticulously hand crafted" or "Made with
love in San Francisco". Otherwise, rather lovely.

~~~
m_t
Same with "Disrupt all the things".

~~~
raverbashing
Synergistic wasn't censored in my case (but leverage was)

~~~
vinbreau
I was happy to see Long Tail was censored, but disappointed that Marketplace
of Ideas wasn't.

------
pixelambacht
If you like to know about what goes into creating a font like this, check my
post about it: [http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-
sans/](http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/)

It's mostly command line tools, so don't worry about any artistic ability (I
didn't).

~~~
mark-r
Why so careful to choose Droid Sans for the main font, then use Comic Sans for
the substitutions? Isn't Comic Sans the property of the most lawyered-up tech
company on the planet?

~~~
pixelambacht
The difference is that I used Comic Sans in the "design" of my censorship bars
— I didn't redistribute the Comic Sans font itself.

------
dojomouse
I love it, but it let this go completely uncensored:

"This transformative change in paradigm allows us to move beyond conventional
thinking and kickstart the data driven era."

Gonna go ahead and flag that as a bug :-)

~~~
pixelambacht
Good catch. I'll put the font on Github tonight. Create a ticket (er even
better, a pull request), and we'll add that bullshit!

------
SeanLuke
Needs work. Only about 10% of the relevant terms in Weird Al Yancovic's
"Mission Statement" were marked out.

[http://lyrics.wikia.com/%22Weird_Al%22_Yankovic:Mission_Stat...](http://lyrics.wikia.com/%22Weird_Al%22_Yankovic:Mission_Statement)

------
TeMPOraL
Please add one exception - "Cloud" should be turned into "Butt", not bullshit.
That's what the laws of the Internet say.

Otherwise, amazing work!

~~~
thebouv
Github is hosted in the butt, so I agree with your suggestion. I'll make a
bullshit pull request and upload it to the butt soon.

------
davegardner
Does anyone know how well search engines cope with ligatures? If they don't I
expect it won't be long before we see spam sites using ligatures as a way to
hide their spamminess.

~~~
jerluc
Ligatures shouldn't affect search engines, as they will index the text of the
pages, not the fonts/visual representation themselves.

~~~
derefr
I assume the problem would be the other way 'round: text that says one thing
to search engines, but then uses a custom ligatured font to say something
entirely different to users.

------
fit2rule
I love ligatures - to me they're like the user interface paradigm of the
future, and a good example of the beauty of ligatures is the Chartwell font
[1] which allows the creation of beautiful, detailed graphs with little much
more than a text editor.

[1] [https://www.fontfont.com/how-to-use-ff-
chartwell](https://www.fontfont.com/how-to-use-ff-chartwell)

I'd love to see more innovation in the use of ligatures in user interface and
graphics work - so I'm quite happy to learn of Sans Bullshit Sans. Hopefully
this will prompt the investigation of ligatures, in general, by more designers
.. and we can see other uses come out of this often-overlooked feature.

------
qznc
There are more fun replacements than versions of "bullshit".

    
    
        the agile unicorn funded an uber immersive beta below the fold.
    
        the [bunk] [hogwash] [stultified] an [oafish] [foolish] [foolery] [in sheer madness]
    

Tricky: Make sure "a" vs "an" is still used correctly with replacements.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Replace "an" with "a", assuming "a" will sometimes be pronounced "ey".

------
geoah
Bullshit-ify bookmarklet. Create a bookmark with the following code as the url
and click it on any website. :)

[https://gist.github.com/geoah/b2eda5b6cb7169bbbadb](https://gist.github.com/geoah/b2eda5b6cb7169bbbadb)

ps. Chrome seems to be removing the `javascript:` part when pasting the code.

~~~
lmm
Chrome does that to make self-XSS harder.

------
XYEaQMZJvS
I've actually read corporate "mission statements" that don't even sound like
English. Like, not just a few buzzwords, but near-complete gibberish in
places. What possesses people to do this?

~~~
tormeh
The goal is to write something that people can rally behind but that's at the
same time not divisive. So it needs emotional impact without meaning, and thus
we get corporate bullshit.

------
PhasmaFelis
I'd like the see a version that replaces "the Cloud" with "the internet" and
"in the Cloud" with "on the internet." The meaning is 100% unchanged--try it!

~~~
nemoniac
Chrome extension that replaces occurrences of 'the cloud' with 'my butt'

[https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-
butt](https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-butt)

------
arihant
Nothing happened for "It's a 5 billion dollar market and we need only 1% of
it."

I think they should work on incorporating phrases too. Regardless, this is
insanely great.

~~~
WhitneyLand
I like your observation, but technically would this fall under bullshit or
delusion?

I guess it's a matter of definition. Does bullshit require intentionally
trying to bullshit someone, or is it sufficient to speak bullshit even if you
actually believe what you are saying?

------
wingerlang
It would be fun if the sentence "Meticulously hand crafted by PixelAmbacht"
had some of the ligatures. I expected it to have but it didn't.

------
vanderZwan
Can you make one for art bullshit too? Like: "This eclectic multi-layered work
represents the stratification of society and holds a mirror in front of us,
confronting the viewer with the tensions between individual desire and
societal pressures to conform"

~~~
zafka
There is definitely a need for this in the art world. There is actually a
bullshit artist statement generator out there that could be grepped for
inclusion.

~~~
zafka
[http://www.artybollocks.com/](http://www.artybollocks.com/)

------
cfstras
For even more fun, install the font and put the following in your user
stylesheet:

    
    
      * {
        font-family: 'Sans Bullshit Sans', cursive !important;
        text-rendering: optimizeLegibility !important;
      }

------
rl3
What better way to put this font through its paces than the classic _Web
Economy Bullshit Generator_ :

[http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html](http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html)

------
OzzyB
And here I was thinking I was the only one who noticed this :)

Now all we need is something to "bullshitize" all those scroll-down parallax
websites with a nice duotone-fullscreen-photo-at-the-top...

------
lukeholder
haha, favourite part is the logo satire at the bottom of the page.

------
seanhandley
Not working in Chrome 40

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Definitively not working in Chrome 40 on OSX, but Firefox does. Lovely idea.

~~~
fugyk
It is working on OSX Chrome 40 in my case.

------
GhotiFish
If you're not willing to make the jump to a font change, you can get
Cloud2Butt for firefox or chrome and it will help a little.

------
lordelph
The more interesting part for me was how they made it
[http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-
sans/](http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/)

TL;DR version: they made a font with custom ligatures, so that the sequence of
glyphs that make 'synergy' are replaced with a single 'bullshit' glyph!

------
qnaal
I didn't see anything in the spec[1] about case insensitivity- but as long as
the table is being generated programmatically, covering capitalized forms
could be in order.

[1][http://www.microsoft.com/typography/otspec/gsub.htm](http://www.microsoft.com/typography/otspec/gsub.htm)

~~~
MayanAstronaut
True. The mapping should be in github so people could add all case variations
within reason.

I'd personally add (unicorn pivot|Unicorn pivot)--> "Stinking just made BS" on
to it.

------
jermo
What would be great is to be able to pass the text as a URL parameter or save
the text in bsFiddle. Something like:

[http://www.sansbullshitsans.com?bs1234](http://www.sansbullshitsans.com?bs1234)

That would make it easier to share my bullshit on social media and align
strategies with product synergy.

------
phaemon
My invented mission statement made it through unaltered.

"We reinterpret the existing synergistic environment to create an overarching
fluidity that will encompass both the paradoxical business lexicon and the
mainstream black swansong."

I hope I haven't inadvertently created some new buzzphrasing..

------
kilian
Beware! If you have droid sans installed, this will overwrite it (make sure to
name your fonts!)

~~~
pixelambacht
Oh, nice catch. I'll fix that tonight. Edit: fixed, thanks again

------
geoah
OSX Chrome 40 64bit issue: Pasting text copied from anything that support
formatting via html will retain font/size from copied text and thus BS font
will not being used. Even Cmd+a and removing the text will retain wrong font.

~~~
kybernetyk
That's OS X default behavior for rich text editing controls. You're supposed
to us "Paste and Match Style" instead of just "Paste" if you don't want to
retain the original formatting attributes.

------
jhou2
"internet of things" gets through the b.s. filter. Kindly fix. Thank you!

~~~
ygra
Also synergy is bullshitted, but synergies not.

~~~
antimagic
Yup, personally I don't see the point of doing _anything_ if it's only going
to give me one synergy...

~~~
wlesieutre
The key part of having multiple synergies is that your synergies can
synergize. This makes synergistics a critical component of disruptive growth
hacking, as your additional synergies will scale up non-linearly. That's why
at Synrgize we're making the world a better place by constructing elegant
hierarchies for maximum synergistic synergization.

------
Aoyagi
Lovely! Needs a "translator" for sites along with BS counter.

~~~
thegeomaster
Something like
[https://github.com/mourner/bullshit.js](https://github.com/mourner/bullshit.js)
?

~~~
Aoyagi
Heh, something like that, thanks.

------
mosselman
All I got it to sensor was 'startup' and 'flow' by pasting in all the titles
from HN. So I am pretty proud that I can't come up with such things more
naturally :).

------
RyanMcGreal
Great concept. Improve it by adding the plural and gerund forms of the
bullshit jargon words: _synergies_ , _leveraging_ , and so on.

------
WhitneyLand
I'm going to make a list of everyone who comments on this post as people I may
enjoy working with on a future project.

------
Silhouette
I tried "It's like bullshit bingo but for geeks."

Apparently it is quite happy to be described as such. :-)

------
qznc
Also [https://xkcd.com/1288/](https://xkcd.com/1288/)

------
zem
missed 'synergistic' and 'mobile-first', though it did get 'leverage'

------
grigio
why "cloud" isnt censored?

~~~
bhayden
needs "internet of things" too

------
Gorkys
Any way to automatically apply this to techcrunch.com? I imagine not much
would be left.

------
hessenwolf
I expected it to pick up Big Data. (not that I am against key-value stores)

------
pgt
Seems to be missing the "digital strategist" ligature :).

------
cabirum
does not work in IE - "@font-face failed OpenType embedding permission check.
Permission must be Installable."

~~~
pixelambacht
This should be fixed now. If you download the font again, it should be
installable. (If you could check and let me know I'd be eternally grateful! I
don't have a Windows machine nearby.)

~~~
cabirum
nope, not fixed yet, same error. fsType bit should be 0.

~~~
pixelambacht
Yeah, that was the fix. Works fine on the Windows machines I just tested with.
Did you redownload the font?

------
benoliver999
The image at the very bottom made me laugh.

------
jlukanta
I think this is great to test your pitch!

------
pix64
Caps breaks it.

~~~
ygra
That's probably quite tricky to fix as ligatures are case-sentivive. It makes
little sense to have an fi ligeture applied to FI, as well. And the longer the
letter combination, the more variants you'd have to include (2^length).

~~~
pdpi
To be fair, you only need three to cover the vast majority of actual uses:
variant, Variant, VARIANT.

------
drdeca
this falls victim to the scunthorp problem. e.g. the word "fragile" becomes
fr<bs>.

~~~
KhalPanda
Scunthorpe*. References to that problem always greatly amuse me, I live
literally down the road.

------
stevep98
That purple color is amazing!

------
lwh
Great now every HN post appears to be the same story.

------
plg
Can we have one for science please.

novel

innovative

groundbreaking

paradigm shift

etc etc

